# BANGKOK | Ashton Chidlom | 100m+ | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | Vanissa Building | 100m+ | U/C*

*BANGKOK | **Vanissa Building | 1XXm | XX fl |U/C 


*


















*Panerai*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | **Vanissa Building | 156.50m | 26fl |U/C 

*


Codename B said:


> อาคารสํานักงาน พาณิชย์ และสถานศึกษา วานิสสา ความสูง 156.50 เมตร 26 ชั้น
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*---*

*BANGKOK | **Vanissa Building | 156.50m | 26fl |U/C


*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

^^^^


อาคารสํานักงาน พาณิชย์ และสถานศึกษา วานิสสา ความสูง 156.50 เมตร 26 ชั้น














































By Saphumuang Pian


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...type=3&theater


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Old Building










Today












Panerai


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998327


----------

